# Missing Hen = Surprise Chicks



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Missing Hen = Surprise Chicks



> In recent times, we've discussed eggs not being where they are expected or supposed to be. Also mentioned were hens that liked to lay 'outside of the box.' This can be troubling if you do not intend to hatch eggs and sometimes those eggs laid elsewhere do wind up hatched. This could lead to extra flock members you for which you weren't planning or prepared as well as babies from an unintended cross. Either way, chickens have a way of surprising us sometimes.
> 
> A few years back, we had a...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## cindlady2 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have been finding odd clutches all over the coop/shed lately. So far no one has been setting, yet, however there is the loft area I can't get to but they can. Last year a couple of "missing hens" took full advantage of that fact! LOL


----------



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

They can be pretty sneaky, that's for sure! We never figured out where ours went but she must have hidden herself very well. There is a loft in the second barn and I did not even think to check it. Now you've got me wondering!


----------

